# (H)10 Stamm Timless sucht für WOD Schicht/Family-Mystic



## Nylo Tony (5. Oktober 2014)

Unser 10 Stamm sucht verstärkung um Mythic anzugehn.


Wir suchen Alles für den neustart des Addons jeder der Lust und die nötige Reife an den Tag legt ist Willkommen.

MOP geht dem Ende zu wir suchn wieder nach 5 Monatiger Pause.
Raidinfo WoD FR /Sa/So Abends oder früher Vormittag wird mit dem Gildenstamm
wenn wir genug lvl100 habn ausgemacht. Damit ihr den Sonntag ganz eurer Familie widmen könnt .
Unsere Raidleitung verfügt über das nötige Know How das die Gilde braucht um schnell an unser Ziel Normal(Hero) und wenn wir genung zusammen bekommen Mythic zu raiden .

Timeless 2005-2014

AKTUELLE INFORMATIONEN

Warum haben wir uns für Khaz´gorth entschieden?
Wir haben diesen PvE-Realm ausgewählt, da ein Großteil unserer Mitstreiter sich auf einem PvE-Server wohler fühlt. Einige unserer Mitglieder haben bereits auf Khazgoroth gespielt und berichteten durchweg Positives von der Server-Community. Khaz´goroth ist ein mittel-bevölkerter Server . Wir hoffe ebenfalls, mit unserer Gilde eine Bereicherung für die Horden-Community auf diesem Realm zu sein.

Auf welchen Content fokussieren wir uns?
WoW bietet mittlerweile genug Möglichkeiten, im PvE und im PvP viele Sachen gemeinsam zu unternehmen. Primär möchten wir natürlich uns durch Dungeons und Schlachtzüge als Gilde kämpfen. Da wir aus ehemaligen Raidern und aus PvP-Spielern bestehen, sind alle Voraussetzungen für ein facettenreiche Gildenerfahrung gegeben.
Ziel:::::
- Hero(neues Normal) Mythic
- Interessenten haben eine solide Raiderfahrung

Welche Voraussetzungen sollte man mitbringen?

Wir sind keine Twink-Gilde! DEr Gildenkern besteht aus 10 Rl Freunden die voll im BErufsleben stehen alter 30+ Einige von uns spielen seit Release und haben ihren Hauptcharakter längst auf dem virtuellen Pixelfriedhof begraben. Diese Gilde soll jedem die Möglichkeit geben, WoW erneut zu erleben. Deswegen sollte euer Fokus auf jeden Fall auf den Charakteren und dem Fortschritt unserer Gilde liegen. Ob ihr ein WoW-Veteran seid oder vor einer Woche angefangen habt, ist vollkommen egal! Wir sind hilfsbereit und sehr aufgeschlossen gegenüber "frischen Spielern". Ihr solltet darüber hinaus alle Eigenschaften mitbringen über die jeder vernünftig-denkende Mensch verfügt: Ehrlichkeit, Hilfsbereitschaft, Verlässligkeit...

Wir haben uns bewust in MoP SOO darauf geeinigt das wir SOO keine hc´s angehn und lieber eine Pause machn und den Sommer auskosten.
http://www.wowprogress.com/guild/eu/khaz-goroth/Timeless/rating.tier16_10

Wie ist ein Gildenbeitritt möglich?
Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten, um auf euch aufmerksam zu machen. Am besten meldet ihr euch In-Game via Befehl /who Timeless an Clavamox(bsl#2142) /Prairial /Staplfohrer . Ebenfalls könnt ihr uns auf Khaz´gorth mit eurem Charakter eine Gildenanfrage hinterlassen. In-Game-Post ist natürlich ebenfalls möglich.
Für die Gesprächigen unter euch haben wir einen TeamSpeak 3-Server eingerichtet, den wir
temporär für alle Interessenten zur Verfügung stellen.
 

 

Möchte noch kurz ergänzen das wir auch Gildengruppen ---Teile von zerbrochenen inaktiven Gilden---- Rl Freunde gerne aufnehmen.  Alles kann nix muss kein Zwang oder Ausschluss wenn man mal Monate nicht online ist.

 

 

 

 

Habt ihr Bock mitzufahren??????????????
 

 

 

Welcome to Timeless(Zeitlos)Classic--------->WOD

mfg Clavamox Guildleader Timeless


----------



## Nylo Tony (8. Oktober 2014)

update wir haben noch slots zu vergeben Aktuell 15 Raidmember davon 2 erfahrenen Raidleiter . Wer Lust hat noch mitzufahren meldet euch


----------



## Nylo Tony (18. Oktober 2014)

Suchn noch  1x DD/Tank sec Spec 2x Heiler 3xDD


----------

